# Ứng Dụng Ghi Màn Hình Cho Mọi Máy Android Ko Cần Root



## Admin (9 Tháng năm 2017)

Giới thiệu với các bạn 1 *ứng dụng ghi màn hình cho Android* rất hữu ích mà mình đã sử dụng: Screen Recorder 5+
Những tiện ích của phần mềm:

Ghi được cho tất cả các đời máy Samsung, Sony, LG, OPPO, VIVO, HTC, máy Trung Quốc, Hàn Quốc chạy Android như FPT, Sky, ...
Ghi được cho Android 4.4, Android 5.1, Android 6.0, Android 7.0, ....
Ghi lại ở mọi nơi mọi lúc.
Có thể ghi kèm âm thanh.
Có thể ghi kèm camera trước, rất tiện cho các bạn streamer
Tùy chỉnh chất lượng video, âm thanh.
Không cần root máy.

Hướng dẫn sử dụng phần mềm:





Tải file đính kèm bên dưới và xem video hướng dẫn.

Giao diện phần mềm:

View attachment 138


View attachment 139


View attachment 140


View attachment 141


Link download: http://www.fshare.vn/file/1V3GR9M3BZTU
Hoặc file đính kèm bên dưới​


----------



## emlalandiem (25 Tháng chín 2019)

ok


----------



## anhtrang126598 (21 Tháng năm 2021)

app có ghi cả âm thanh ko ạ?


----------



## khoimoc (9 Tháng tám 2022)

Sài tạm ổn. Chưa ok lắm


----------



## macgidep (30 Tháng chín 2022)

Mình làm được rồi, cảm ơn bạn


----------

